# Mclaren Vale Ale



## homekegger1 (11/6/08)

Stopped off at a bottle shop on the way home tomight to see a new beer in stock. Well one I have not seen before anyway. "McLaren Vale Ale" Thought I might give it a try. Kind of expected something along the lines of the Pepperjack Ale from the Barossa. However reading the label it said "A bottle conditioned PREMIUM ALE - hailing from one of the worlds greatest wine regions." 

Perhaps they should stick to wine. This is by far one of the worst micro beers I have ever tasted. First impression was as follows:

Smell - Cheap kit beer smell. Reminded me of some of my earlier brews.
Mouthfeel - Extremely over carbonated. Light in mouthfeel and very bubbly.
Taste - Again like a kit beer, like a Coopers Pale mixed with a brew enhancer 2 and then bottled.

Unfortunately the guy in the bottle shop sucked me in by telling me it was a great beer. At $5 a bottle I thought it might be nice. He spoke it up so much I grabbed a second bottle. Silly me. I will not make that mistake again.

Have I been really unlucky getting a couple of dodgy bottles, and in reality this is a good beer or have others had the same experience?

Cheers

HK


----------



## schooey (11/6/08)

I've never tried this beer, but it seems a growing trend for wineries to branch out into beers. First we had Knappstein, then the Pepperjack beer and now this one. woner how long before a winery up here in the hunter branches out into a micro too?

McGuigans Pale Ale?


----------



## Frank (11/6/08)

Have not tried this yet.
But have heard that it is brewed under contract in Sydney. www.valeale.com
I think the SA address is c/- Pennys Hill, Willunga.

What does the fine print of contact details and manufacturing say on the bottle?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (11/6/08)

Really don't have a problem with the wine industry branching out provided it is done right. Nothing worse than a winery trying to ramp up its name because maybe just maybe their wine fails the test. Pepperjack Ale IMHO was a little overated <_< , Knappstein is something quite unique if you like the Nelson Sauvin B) , then there is that horrid example of a wheat beer, Neagles Rock Dog House wheat beer :icon_vomit: . Then there is the exceptional beer that Morilla Estate in Tasmania makes "Moo Brew" :super: 

BYB


----------



## homekegger1 (11/6/08)

Boston said:


> Have not tried this yet.
> But have heard that it is brewed under contract in Sydney. www.valeale.com
> I think the SA address is c/- Pennys Hill, Willunga.
> 
> What does the fine print of contact details and manufacturing say on the bottle?



"McLaren Vale Brewing Co.
PO Box 270, McLaren Vale 5171
South Aust"

Will have to checkout that site.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Aaron (11/6/08)

McLaren Vale Ale is only marginally less rubbish then the Lovely Valley beers. It's a bad kit beer.


----------



## pablo_h (12/6/08)

homekegger1 said:


> Stopped off at a bottle shop on the way home tomight to see a new beer in stock. Well one I have not seen before anyway. "McLaren Vale Ale" Thought I might give it a try. Kind of expected something along the lines of the Pepperjack Ale from the Barossa. However reading the label it said "A bottle conditioned PREMIUM ALE - hailing from one of the worlds greatest wine regions."
> 
> Perhaps they should stick to wine. This is by far one of the worst micro beers I have ever tasted. First impression was as follows:
> 
> ...


I take offence  
Heaps of breweries in WA have started out in the wine regions. There's the relativley big names like bootleg in margaret river, or feral in perths swan valley. But there's also Duckstien and Ironbark which are very good, but not big enough to be bottled much yet.
Plus there's wineries offering good beer llike the oakover winery in the swan valley which hasn't got much notice.
But the main reason I take offence is that some of them taste worse than homebrew with BE#2. Us home brewers at least are working to achieve our craft, what excuse do these guys have when they think it's good enough to sell? Elma's, which is down the road from feral, oakoverand duckstein was shocking, very yeasty homebrew taste. In fact Feral has slipped big time (anything except their lighter beer are very sub par) and now Mash Brewery rates better.
Last time I went into the margaret river wine region, I visited every brewery, some of them I'd be ashamed to give to my mate, yet these guys were asking money for it. Thats puts the overall experience lower than dodgy homebrew, they had the better equipment, they supposedly had trained staff, why put it on tap for people to pay money for if it wasn't that good?
None of the good home brews I have from other people who are experienced, are anywhere near as bad as what some of these touristy areas sell as beer, and they weren't even charging me money for them!


----------



## ohitsbrad (12/6/08)

pablo_h said:


> In fact Feral has slipped big time (anything except their lighter beer are very sub par)


  I urge you to go back!



pablo_h said:


> and now Mash Brewery rates better.


 <_< 



pablo_h said:


> Last time I went into the margaret river wine region, I visited every brewery, some of them I'd be ashamed to give to my mate, yet these guys were asking money for it.


What about Colonial?


----------



## beersom (12/6/08)

ohitsbrad said:


> I urge you to go back!
> 
> 
> <_<
> ...


 Yeah, I rate feral very highly .....VERy highly. Brendan is a fantastic brewer with a great knowledge of beer and is throwing some very interesting beers into his line-up.
...and Colonial .... what more needs to be said that hasn't been said already.


----------



## drsmurto (13/6/08)

Aaron said:


> McLaren Vale Ale is only marginally less rubbish then the Lovely Valley beers. It's a bad kit beer.



Glad i'm not the only one who thought Lovely Valley was shite and their beers even worse.

Pepperjack Ale was crap so not entirely surprised this one is overrated. I quite like Knappstein. The Neagles Rock Wheat beer was rubbish.


----------



## Wasabi (13/6/08)

I heard that they had some problems with their earlier batches, so maybe check the best before date.

Aaron: I'm not sure what you mean by "Kit Beer", but Vale Ale is definitely an AG mashed product.


----------



## Tokyo1 (24/7/08)

I think we should let the experts decide http://www.benjaminchristie.com/review/val...en-vale-brewing


----------



## Interloper (24/7/08)

Tokyo1 said:


> I think we should let the experts decide http://www.benjaminchristie.com/review/val...en-vale-brewing


Experts? That's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Trent (24/7/08)

I have never actually tasted the beer, and it could be very good for all I know - but if we are going to rely on celebrity chefs for expert opinions, couldnt we ship a few bottles to Gordon Ramsay? I think everybody knows he wouldn't pull any punches with his descriptions, and could probably be believed :lol: 
Maybe that could be his next show? Celebrity beer reviewer. "Would you pay for this? Go on, then - taste it. TASTE IT!! Horrible shite - get it out of here." (cue beer glass being splashed in brewers face). We could call it Hells Brewery  
All the best
Trent


----------



## sinkas (24/7/08)

Is that chef a self proclaimed celebrity? he should do ads for mykegonlegs

IN the current UK series of Gordon Ramsay's "The F-word" he actually makeas a beer at a small UK brewery and tastes a afew other beers, then subsequently bottles the beer,


----------



## Interloper (24/7/08)

sinkas said:


> Is that chef a self proclaimed celebrity? he should do ads for mykegonlegs



Exactly. The whole thing looks like a paid ad rather than a review. That product shot of the bottles and the fact that this guy is no Nick Stock or Max Allen (I know, they're wine reviewers not beer reviwers but I'd be more likely to take their word on a brew than this guy)


----------



## amiddler (24/7/08)

Guys, has anyone actually answered HK on his original question?

Yes we all have different opinions, but this thread started with "Has anyone else tried the McLaren Vale Ale", NOT, "What does everyone think of winery's making beer!" 

So should I try and find the McLaren Vale Ale or not. According to HK I shouldn't (Thanks for the tip off HK) but how do others rate this stuff?

Drew


----------



## sinkas (24/7/08)

I would far rather trust the reveiws on ratebeer, rather than the egoist grunts made in this forum about new beers,

Its pretty unlikley to turn up in Geraldton any time soon, 
Drew, are you starting a brewery up there?


----------



## amiddler (25/7/08)

sinkas said:


> Drew, are you starting a brewery up there?




I wish. :icon_cheers: 

A few of my work crew have said when we win lotto we are going into the micro brewing business. Until then trying to get my own AG setup happening is as close as I will get to owning a brewery.

Drew


----------



## Frank (25/7/08)

Drew said:


> Guys, has anyone actually answered HK on his original question?
> 
> Yes we all have different opinions, but this thread started with "Has anyone else tried the McLaren Vale Ale", NOT, "What does everyone think of winery's making beer!"
> 
> ...



I tried this a couple of weeks ago.
Lacked in flavour and was over carbed.
This beer is not produced by a winery, and not even produced in Mclaren Vale (locals inform me it is from Sydney).
Going by a recent write up they hope to build a brewery in Mclaren Vale by the end of 2009.


----------



## Tokyo1 (30/7/08)

I actually know that Nick Stock is a Valeale fan so if we wont trust Christie than maybe Stock will do. Anyway, I tried the beer and thought it was quite good. And from what I heard, the earlier problems this year were caused by a yeast problem which effected a lot of beers (just we didn't see it because those beers are yet to hit the shelves).


----------



## Aaron (30/7/08)

Wasabi said:


> Aaron: I'm not sure what you mean by "Kit Beer", but Vale Ale is definitely an AG mashed product.


I mean it tasted like a really bad extract kit beer. I didn't say it was made from extract just tasted like it. They sure do a good impression of a really poorly made extract beer.


----------



## hoohaaman (30/10/08)

homekegger1 said:


> Stopped off at a bottle shop on the way home tomight to see a new beer in stock. Well one I have not seen before anyway. "McLaren Vale Ale" Thought I might give it a try. Kind of expected something along the lines of the Pepperjack Ale from the Barossa. However reading the label it said "A bottle conditioned PREMIUM ALE - hailing from one of the worlds greatest wine regions."
> 
> Perhaps they should stick to wine. This is by far one of the worst micro beers I have ever tasted. First impression was as follows:
> 
> ...



Had a couple tonight on a bit of hype I heard,pretty underwhelmed.Thought it reminded of something in aroma and carbonation.

3 hours later it hit me,dragged out a 18 month old Sparkling ale clone,partial(not a good brew).....boom thats it.A bit like my coopers sparkling ale,only the vale ale lacked the balance.Finish to dry,lack of aroma up front,very little mid palate.  

That said I think most commercial beer drinkers would enjoy it,equate its dry finish bland hopping with a lager.I think they they were trying to make a pseudo lager.

Well anyway they should stick to wine,cause their beer is overpriced swill


----------



## jbirbeck (18/6/10)

to drag up an old thread...had one of these at lunch today. significantly improved beer, one I'd happily sit and enjoy all night. 9 months ago when I had it...awful kit beer. I urge all to try it again.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (18/6/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> to drag up an old thread...had one of these at lunch today. significantly improved beer, one I'd happily sit and enjoy all night. 9 months ago when I had it...awful kit beer. I urge all to try it again.


Had it on Tuesday night at a restaurant in Surry Hills called "The Winery", great drop my only complaint was every time I ordered a Vale Ale I wouldn't get a glass with it wheras any other beer I ordered I would get a glass without fail. Really needed the glass to enjoy that fresh fruity aroma.


----------



## jakester (16/7/10)

Just tried one that a mate gave me to try. I quite liked it, nothing too flash but a nice pale ale all the same. Could have a touch more hops but i would have liked a couple more to get more of a taste for it. I would definately try this again, but at $70 a case, i think i would still buy LCPA instead. Anyone know the hops they used?


----------



## jakester (16/7/10)

Ivesy said:


> Just tried one that a mate gave me to try. I quite liked it, nothing too flash but a nice pale ale all the same. Could have a touch more hops but i would have liked a couple more to get more of a taste for it. I would definately try this again, but at $70 a case, i think i would still buy LCPA instead. Anyone know the hops they used?



Oops my bad, should have researched the brewer first as it gives all the details of the beer. The hops are Super Alpha for bittering, Amarillo (that one i guessed) and Cascade. Also has the malt details so it shouldn't be hard for the more experienced out there to replicate.


----------



## Lodan (16/7/10)

The Kings Head Hotel in Adelaide had this on tap a couple of weeks ago, without a competent dark on tap this was my beer of the evening and was quite tasty!


----------



## Murcluf (16/7/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> to drag up an old thread...had one of these at lunch today. significantly improved beer, one I'd happily sit and enjoy all night. 9 months ago when I had it...awful kit beer. I urge all to try it again.


 :icon_offtopic: better to drag up an old thread and continue the discussion then create a new thread asking the same questions that have been answered thousands of times over again and again and again!!!!!! without bothering to use the search function in the first place......

On topic wonder if they have changed their contact brewer or have they finally started brewing it themselves...... suppose I should first google that hey... :blink:


----------



## NickB (16/7/10)

Judging by the ad for a head brewer, I'm guessing they are or will shortly be brewing themselves


----------



## enoch (16/7/10)

NickB said:


> Judging by the ad for a head brewer, I'm guessing they are or will shortly be brewing themselves


I think they getting ready to go the next step. I didn't notice it in the thread but i think they are related to the Salopian Inn.


----------



## joshuahardie (19/7/10)

Tried a Vale Ale over the weekend, and both me and the missus was very impressed.

Prehaps a little thin on the body, but the hop notes were great. I could really get stuck into a few, and gladly will again soon.

Sounds like they have improved alot. I have no complaints.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/7/10)

Hop flavour was great. I'm into high hop flavour beers. Not very bitter, so the hops are a mid-late boil addition.

Amarillo was easy to pick up.

Another beer that uses Amarillo in that "wow" flavour profile, is Mildura's Stormy Cloud Ale. It was because of this beer naming amarillo, that I picked up Amarillo so easily in the Vale Ale.


----------



## JestersDarts (10/8/10)

Went to dinner at the Coopers Ale House last night with a few mates from out of town, and thought I'd try a Vale Ale. 

Served in a wine glass, so I had to explain to my mates what it was, while they looked at me with a raised eyebrow.

"uhh uhh its from McLaren vale Winery, its just their marketing spin on things.." not so convincing in the front bar while they're drinking pints. Maybe if I was at a sit down dinner and it was bought out to me that way, anyway I'm waffling 

 



A nice pale haze to the beer, small amount of head that didn't hang around, which probably gives sign to its light body, and thin mouthfeel. 

No real aroma that I could detect, but it was served very cold. I would say < 4 degrees.

I could get the flavour hops, as the beer is light enough for them to come through, Couldn't put my finger on the hops - I thought cascade, but I always think that, and i'm right 50% of the time, so I stopped trying to taste for them because I would have only been guessing, and would have reduced my average. Slight citrusy tones in any case. I missed the bitterness I thought I'd get, so overall, it gave me a light, hopped pale, that I could see being enjoyed in summer, by those who stick to the mainstream. Probably what they are aiming for this beer looks like it is all about marketing. I didn't mind it - would drink again when the weather is warmer, and if its out of a pot with a handle. And someone else bought it for me.


----------



## slingy (21/10/10)

JestersDarts said:


> Went to dinner at the Coopers Ale House last night with a few mates from out of town, and thought I'd try a Vale Ale.
> 
> Served in a wine glass, so I had to explain to my mates what it was, while they looked at me with a raised eyebrow.
> 
> ...



I'd say this is closer to an American Pale Ale rather than an Australian. Definitely Cascade and Amarillo, maybe some Chinook too.
I quite like it, it's better than most beer available in pubs and I like the fact that it tastes like homebrew. Who wouldn't rather drink homebrew than the usual commercial crud available?


----------



## Lodan (21/10/10)

It's a pretty tasty brew. The website lists the hops and malt types as well, looking forward to trying my luck with an extract based on the info!

http://mvbeer.com/vale-ale.html


----------



## hoohaaman (21/10/10)

Tasted this over a year ago,was under whelmed generally.

Really surprised with the hops,obviously not using enough.Nothing about this beer stood out,except that I wouldn't buy it again.

For a hop combo I really enjoy,vale ale is very ordinary.Probably was expecting more after what Knappstein accomplished.

Vale ale certainly rings true in Latin,"Aeternum vale"


----------



## raven19 (22/10/10)

This beer is intermittently on tap at the Bull & Bear on King William St.

Rooting Kings and I shall be there at noon for a few pints today. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jbirbeck (22/10/10)

raven19 said:


> This beer is intermittently on tap at the Bull & Bear on King William St.
> 
> Rooting Kings and I shall be there at noon for a few pints today. :icon_cheers:



:icon_offtopic: Maybe an Oktoberfest then a Vale :icon_chickcheers: 

Back on the Vale - tends to be really good out of the tap - good hop flavour, well balanced and an easy drinker. Definitely a mass marketed beer not over hopped, not overly bitter but gee its easy to drink and a pleasure. But more often than not it is terrible in the bottle. Just another micro I will not buy bottles from but will happily drink the tapped beer.


----------



## .DJ. (22/10/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> :icon_offtopic: Maybe an Oktoberfest then a Vale :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Back on the Vale - tends to be really good out of the tap - good hop flavour, well balanced and an easy drinker. Definitely a mass marketed beer not over hopped, not overly bitter but gee its easy to drink and a pleasure. But more often than not it is terrible in the bottle. Just another micro I will not buy bottles from but will happily drink the tapped beer.



isnt it brewed out of AIB?


----------



## ~MikE (22/10/10)

i tried this, wont be buying it again. it's a flawless beer, but rather booring i found - and farking expensive for something that's just an easy drinker. i really don't think micros should be trying to edge into the bland session beer market...


----------



## Murcluf (22/10/10)

~MikE said:


> i tried this, wont be buying it again. it's a flawless beer, but rather booring i found - and farking expensive for something that's just an easy drinker. i really don't think micros should be trying to edge into the bland session beer market...



That's a tad harsh as it is an AIBA award winning beer (mmm.... well for its label h34r: ) tried it recently along with a few other SA micro's thankfully I didn't pay for it. Cracked the cap poured in glass tasted it and sinked it, must admit it wasn't the only SA mirco beer in the lot I sinked. Currently whats on offer in SA micro wise is pretty much below par unfortunately. Mind most of the ones I sinked were brewed over the border. I've tried beers from nearly every SA micro, there's only 2 maybe 3 max I'd be happy to drink the rest is taken with caution and a lot of questions too.


----------



## jbirbeck (22/10/10)

Murcluf said:


> That's a tad harsh as it is an AIBA award winning beer (mmm.... well for its label h34r: ) tried it recently along with a few other SA micro's thankfully I didn't pay for it. Cracked the cap poured in glass tasted it and sinked it, must admit it wasn't the only SA mirco beer in the lot I sinked. Currently whats on offer in SA micro wise is pretty much below par unfortunately. Mind most of the ones I sinked were brewed over the border. I've tried beers from nearly every SA micro, there's only 2 maybe 3 max I'd be happy to drink the rest is taken with caution and a lot of questions too.



don't buy the Vale in the bottle, its awful. there are only probably 4 SA micro's I'd buy in the bottle...the rest I'd pass. of the rest a couple are good on tap including the Vale but there are better locals. I won't drink it at the Kings for example. there are two micros I wouldn't go near again either in the bottle or on tap to anme them would be unfair but if you've tried them you'd know which.


----------



## mikk (25/11/10)

I've tried this beer twice now- once in the bottle and once on tap. Both times i found it to be a horrible example of marketing style over substance. I found it to be almost undrinkable, and the others i was with agreed fully. One to stay away from, even if it's free!


----------



## Hatchy (25/11/10)

~MikE said:


> i tried this, wont be buying it again. it's a flawless beer, but rather booring i found - and farking expensive for something that's just an easy drinker. i really don't think micros should be trying to edge into the bland session beer market...



My uncle (who owns several pubs) asked me about this beer on the weekend when we were talking about the breweries Mrs Hatchy & I visited last week in WA. What MikE said is pretty much what I said to him. If their looking to start stocking SA micros in their pubs & bottle shops I'd really hope they get Brewboys, Steam Exchange & Lobethal in before they worry about this stuff. Probably should've said that to him at the time. He also mentioned that carlton are bringing out a white beer. That's about the point that we started talking about something else.


----------



## dj1984 (25/11/10)

IMO steam exchange can be a bit hit and miss ive had the steam ale at the brewery one time and it was great the next time i went there it was not so good.

Brewboys and Lobethal Have great beers.


----------



## jbirbeck (25/11/10)

Beard & Brau beers are great as well.

If I find a pub where B&B beers are on tap I'll def choose those over the Vale, but the Vale if fresh and well cared for is a decent beer on tap, and its reasonably common around town making it easier to get than others.


----------



## lordofthebottleshop (25/11/10)

For those in Sydney, it appears like they have a bar at St James owend by McLaren Vale. Had a whole bunch of signs out the front about the quality of their beer.... :huh:


----------



## BitterBulldog (25/11/10)

Crows nest hotel has it on tap!
It's not offensive BUT nothing at all special about it.
I don't understand all of these bland pales ales being released?
I mean LCPA has been around 10 years now & is the standard - so why go backwards?
Seems most of the OZ craft beer industry is going backwards. 
Thank **** for Murray's!


----------



## craigo (18/8/12)

Had this beer last night and i found it absolutley horrible couldnt drink it, Over carbed sour smell and sour taste no hop flavour at all down the sink it went wont be buying this again.


----------



## mckenry (30/4/13)

So it seems from this thread, in 2008 this beer was terrible. By 2010 some are saying its quite a nice easy drinker and in 2012 some more "this is horrible" comments. Also many "avoid bottle, good on tap" comments too.

To the point. My brother has just arrived home after a couple of weeks road trip, which took in Adelaide. His beer highlight, was McLaren Vale Ale.
Now, I judge his beer appreciation to be pretty good. He quite likes the LC range, Alpha Pale Ale, Sierra Nevada Pale & Torpedo etc, so when he says this is good, I reckon it might be.

I came here looking for a clone, but found this thread. From what I can gather from this thread and the website its 25IBU , Amarillo & Cascade (probably combo'd late) someone suggested super pride as bittering, and some crystal malt in there.
Having never had it and before I buy to test, does anyone know what EBC I should aim for? Its 4.5%
They talk about some honey flavour too. So I'm thinking about Ale 95% and making up the colour with 5% crystal, depending on the EBC of the beer.

Yeast? 1272 maybe?

Any suggestions brothers? Anyone done one they like? BTW, I'm going to bottle it for his 40th


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/4/13)

I've done a beer very very similar to the McLaren Vale IPA (Which I rate as a waaaaay better beer, even though I don't reckon it's an IPA).

My missus' favourite beer, post-popping out our 4th kid, is the Vale IPA.

So when I get some beer bottled, I'll be grabbing some Nelson Sauvin and re-doing this. Or subbing with Mosaic (cue: Yob likes this), which I rate as a hop. It's called "Lord Nelson Citra cascading out of this galaxy Pale Ale" - look it up if it interests you - even if you want to stick to the Vale/ALE, this will give you a pretty good basis upon which to shoehorn the hops you like in there at the IBU you want.

As a side point, the honey might be using JW or BB Pilsner malt, which has the 'honey' flavour that tends to be par for the course in European beers shipped halfway across the world and left in the sun for weeks.


----------



## slash22000 (30/4/13)

When I was last in Adelaide I went to a restaurant that had Vale IPA on tap, and it ******* blew my mind. I could have put the tap in my mouth, opened her up and died a happy man. Every complaint I have about the bottled version went out the window. The version on tap was IPA level bitter, explosive hop aroma, everything you'd want. Maybe the keg I tasted was super fresh, dunno.

I dunno how they **** up their bottles so badly but I'd recommend people try it on tap if you can.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/4/13)

Interesting, in light of this - that Vale are switching the bottling (and thefore BUL) to Gage Roads, whilst retaining the kegged version brewing for themselves. Be interesting to see if this improves it, dumbs it down or makes not an ounce of difference.

I don't mind gage roads beers, they are consistent, not mind blowing, but reasonably priced (even in Tassie) and generally sessionable. Cheaper per carton in Tassie (another gripe) than Boag's Draught for Gage Roads Sleeping Giant/Atomic Pale.

So I'm hoping they are just BUL and bottling and the recipe remains the same.


----------



## cremmerson (30/4/13)

They're a venture capital backed group that set up a couple of years ago, from memory, and are branching out from their ale to now feature an IPA and a dark and another one that slips my mind. 

I tried the ale a while ago and was suitably unimpressed. Actually, after hearing the name so often, I was disappointed.

To be fair, though, they have pushed their PR and journalists credentials to build the brand...


----------



## Pickaxe (30/4/13)

ALH (ie. Woolworths) have a big stake in this beer (not sure how but...). It's a new range being launched alongside the Sail and Anchor shit which is hitting every ALH venue soon (if it hasn't already). I wouldn't expect much from it. That's certainly why it has premium shelf space in DM.

Woolworths + big stake = shit beer.

ALH pubs are run by wine drinking toffs who do not go to pubs and don't drink beer (surprised). They are aware of a "market" for craft beer and their answer is Sail & Anchor + McLaren Vale beers. They are 'core range' beers at these venues alongside every other beer they have a stake in - anything else doesn't get a look in. Their mission statement is to get everyone drinking the beers they own in their venues and crush the competition.

@ Goomba - this explains the switch to Gage Roads bottling. Woolworths/ALH. Gage Roads are Woolworths bitch. Pity, I like Gages Atomic for a cheap quaffer, but the rest can get &*%^ed.


As a side note - don't CUB have a major stake in Little Creatures? Wonder how they keep it real, so to speak?


----------



## Moad (30/4/13)

The IPA (red label) is excellent, haven't had the vale ale though.


----------



## stakka82 (30/4/13)

Pretty sure LC is now fully owned by lion Nathan ie. Kirin. Could be wrong tho.


----------



## Pickaxe (30/4/13)

Pardon me, Lion Nathan is correct.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/5/13)

Woolies own about 25% of GRB shares, off memory.

GRB announcement in Jan stated that McLaren Vale bottling would be done by them.


----------



## Pickaxe (1/5/13)

McLaren Vale to Perth to East Coast? Hmmmm. quite the logistical circuit. Over desert. How will it taste?

@ Goomba. Only 25%! I'm surprised frankly. They talk like it's more. I don't know what's happening at GRB, but they are about to be pumped. Wonder how far up someone's arse Woolies get before the elbow becomes an issue? They (ALH) have big plans for that range. They honestly believe that S&A and Vale will take over the craft beer market. Already being "toolboxed" in their lower/venue management meetings. No more Fat Yak on tap for them - too much competition. Sailor Monkey Fistings for everyone!

Be interesting to see what happens to McLaren Vale once the volume/demand starts rolling according to Woollies' plans. Much like what they did to the wine market I expect.

I'm cynical. .

May craft persevere and defeat commercial interests and profiteering for the sake of it. I truly hope it does. Profit earned where profit due.

Give me a great beer at a great price, and great profit and reward to the maker and the drinker, and so be it, and let it be done.

Amen.
Cheers.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/5/13)

I think it'll become like the premium import market, get BUL and they'll fragment off to the w4nk3rs who want to be fashionable, and those who genuinely understand the product and continue to move onto breweries and bevvies that appeal to their idealistic nature.

Supermarkets are either trying to drive or profit from every fad, and yet each actual fad is generally driven by artisan producers who know and love their product and their genuine customers who want to or do understand what it is and why it's important.

Interesting about the meetings at Woolies - I had a lady in BWS Tassie say when I got a couple of 4ers of Vale IPA that "oh, what's that like. Apparently IPA is supposed to be the best beer ever". Now ruling out Tassie retail ignorance (of which there's plenty), it may indicate that IPA is going to be one of those marketing jargon abbreviations/acronyms used to describe something. Rather than what it is.

I have never purchase a S&A beer, on principle. I'm not paying premium price for home brand beer, any more than I'm paying premium imported price for beer out of the same factory as VB/XXXX/Tooheys.

I'd rather be dry.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/5/13)

According to this 25.25% WOW http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20111101/pdf/4227r0x7gb2rhd.pdf

Even GRB website states quite clearly it's 25% owned by woolies.


----------



## C-MOR (1/5/13)

Vale IPA tastes nice. All Woolies and First Choice stores sell it. There are lots of wollies and first choice stores. Its not such a bad situation.

When you cant get to your favourite bottlo or you're visiting your rellos in some bogan suburb (grew up in Melton I can say that) its nice to know there is shop nearby that sells beer that tastes nice.

Mckenry, my brother loves Vale ale too, I think his beer appreciation is reasonable. I have an uncle who loves it whos beer appreciation is rubbish at best. Personally I think its an OK Aus Pale ale.


----------



## mckenry (1/5/13)

As I revived this thread back in post 51 and asked a few questions that werent directly answered, I emailed the brewery. I appreciated the suggestions though.
Here are the figures from head brewer, Jeff Wright.
Hope he doesn't mind....
For a Vale Ale Clone

They tell us on the website its 4.5% and 25IBU with Amarillo & Cascade and crystal malt.

In Jeffs email, he kindly told me they use US-05, a touch of roast barley, along with the crystal to 40EBC (any neutral bittering hop is fine such as super pride suggested earlier) and don't forget to dry hop.

Nice of him I reckon. Sounds like a quaffer I'll enjoy making and drinking.
Only fair that I do a side by side.


----------



## motorhead (21/5/13)

Went to the Tramway last night for Good Beer Week, and had myself 2 pints of the McLaren Vale "Barb Wit" beer. I loved it!


http://www.goodbeerweek.com.au/events/view/31


----------

